# Clover in Lawn?



## Masko44 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hi,
I am assuming this is clover. Any recommendations (e.g. product or other) to reduce or eliminate without affecting other grass? Located in Northeast(MA). Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont see grass in the image. Use a product with triclopyr as the active ingredient. Check the cool season guide for more info around weed management.


----------



## MarineOh3 (Feb 26, 2021)

Looks more like Creeping Charlie I think. Triclopyr should do the trick.

https://www.amazon.com/T-Zone-Turf-Herbicide-1-Gallon/dp/B0056V1QDS

Or you can go to HD or Lowe's and they'll have an Ortho WBG product that will take care of it too.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks a bit more like wild violet to me, but does have some characteristics of charlie. Almost a mix of both? Either way like everyone mentioned, triclopyr is what you need. Probably two apps a couple weeks apart.


----------



## Masko44 (Jun 11, 2021)

This is just one part of the yard near the deck, but I have this intermingled throughout the back yard with normal grass.


----------



## Masko44 (Jun 11, 2021)

So just to confirm, a product with triclopyr will not cause issues with surrounding grass?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not if you follow the label directions. The label has the safe qty to use for lawns.


----------



## CTEngineer (Aug 13, 2021)

I've used Ortho Weed B Gon Chickweed, Clover & Oxalis Killer (8% Tricolpyr) in central CT to take care of my clover, wild violet, and speedwell with great success. Like others have said what you have looks more like wild violet or creeping charlie to me and not clover but either way this Ortho product is labeled for all of these. I applied per the label and saw no ill effects on the surrounding grass which is KBG and Perennial Rye.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Triclopyr is a selective herbicide, meaning that it is safe for grass when label rates are followed, as mentioned above. It is a very common herbicide for cool season grass.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like creeping Charlie to me. Use triclopyr


----------

